# Pray for Redding Ca.



## at6 (Jul 29, 2018)

We need to pray for the residents of Redding Ca and vicinity. That is where our friend and fellow forum member Grau Geist aka Dave lives. Hoping that he is safe and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2018)

Damn, I hope they can get the fires under control. 

Hope Dave and his family are ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stay safe Dave and the rest as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 29, 2018)

I couldn't believe when I saw the news here in Sydney, Oz.
I lived in Anderson in 1958.
Take care Dave......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

With all here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2018)

Take Care Dave....

...and everyone else too.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 30, 2018)

The fires in the west have been abundant and nasty, hope all stay safe, the Carr fire in Cali took it's toll already. In Colorado it's been burning since the beginning of summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2018)

On FB David claimed to be okay. Hope it stays that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2018)

Marcel said:


> On FB David claimed to be okay. Hope it stays that way.


That's good news. Hope he stays safe. Second fire fighter was killed fighting the Ferguson fire near Yosemite yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2018)

Cripes, what a mess. Stay safe Dave and other members there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2018)

Stay safe Dave! Thinking of everyone over there. 

 GrauGeist

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the thoughts and good wishes, guys - it's been a hellish nightmare here the past several days.

I am on the west aide of Redding and the fire burned around me. I didn't have to evacuate, though it came VERY close to that point. The Carr fire started on Monday, 23 June east of Whiskeytown Lake, about 10 miles east of me, as the crow flies. By Wednesday morning, they had the fire close to 10% contained but a sudden shift in weather caused the fire to literally explode during the early hours of Thursday. It was then, it it became a firestorm and roared eastward, tearing through the Goldrush town of Shasta, the community of Keswick and on into west Redding. The evening of Thursday saw the fire get within a half mile north of my place, where it jumped the Sacramento river and turned north. At the same time, it also turned south, heading toward other communities.

The firefighters were able to slow it's advance on Redding, but in the following days, it quadrupled it's size, completely encircling Whiskeytown Lake and growing to the west, entering Trinity County, threatening the town of Lewiston, which is currently evacuated.

So far, there have been 933 homes lost, roughly 5,000 homes still under threat. There have been 6 fatalities: 2 firefighters and four civilians, two of whom were children. Many areas of tje Redding area remain under evacuation and there are still isolated areas of fire continuing to burn in Redding city limits.

The fire is currently at just shy of 100,000 acres and is almost 25% contained.

This is a current map of the fire, Redding is at the far-right edge of the fire:






And this is a zoom of west Redding - Find the word "REDDING" on the map, the first "D" in Redding is my exact location.
By the way, for those who may have heard me mention Benton Field (O85), that's it's location there, a little west of my home.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 30, 2018)

Scary stuff Dave, I had no idea that you were so close to that fire. With all my heart I pray that the firefighters will we able to hold the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 30, 2018)

hoping you and your neighbors stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2018)

Good to hear!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok...I'll toss out a couple pix before I go to bad.
Been a long day, as my Mom, who lives in Trinity county to the west, is now under threat from the fire - problem is, I cannot get to her to help, as the only way over is currently engulfed by the fire.

Anyway, the afternoon of Thursday, the skies darkened and the sun became a dull red and thick ashes started falling here about 2 in the afternoon. My cat (Momiche) was absolutely enthralled by these - as they weren't birds, bugs or leaves. She didn't know what to think, but literally sat there in the same spot staring for nearly 5 hours (the photo was taken about 4:30 p.m.) - look closely and you can see the ashes on the deck.





I went up to the Plateau (other side of Benton Field) to the west of my place to grab some photos and this was one of them, showing the fire bearing down on town about 7:48 p.m. Thursday evening.




I'll share some more photos and give some updates tomorrow - it's been a very long day (and week)...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 31, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...I'll toss out a couple pix before I go to bad.
> Been a long day, as my Mom, who lives in Trinity county to the west, is now under threat from the fire - problem is, I cannot get to her to help, as the only way over is currently engulfed by the fire.
> 
> Anyway, the afternoon of Thursday, the skies darkened and the sun became a dull red and thick ashes started falling here about 2 in the afternoon. My cat (Momiche) was absolutely enthralled by these - as they weren't birds, bugs or leaves. She didn't know what to think, but literally sat there in the same spot staring for nearly 5 hours (the photo was taken about 4:30 p.m.) - look closely and you can see the ashes on the deck.
> ...


Will have to hope and pray for her safety and well being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2018)

Glad to hear you are safe Dave and I certainly hope your mom is as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm glad you are OK, Dave.
Hope your mother is OK too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Yikes! Stay safe Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Aug 5, 2018)

From here in Mexico, my wife Magy and I raise our good wishes and prayers so that the people of your community are well, mainly you David, your mom and loved ones. Take care buddy. 

Saludos mi amigo 
Luis Carlos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2018)

Just catching up on this Dave.
Scary stuff - I hope your Mum is safe, and that the fires can be brought under control.
We had a couple of large moorland fires in my region, which burned for over a week (although about 25 miles away as the crow flies), but not as severe as those in your area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 5, 2018)

Glad you and family are safe.

Did some fire fighting in my younger days - very exhausting work - but nothing big like the Carr fire.

Two years ago, Fort Mc Murray fire. 2016 Fort McMurray wildfire - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PWR4360-59B (Aug 5, 2018)

Its a shame that years ago so many good old fire bombers were grounded and basically put out of business. Even retiring the old martin mars, rather than retirement they should be building more of them. Another small item since I do have small scale forest fire fighting experience sitting in the seat of a bulldozer, if they were used correctly many of the fires could be stopped very quickly, I've done it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks again to all my friends here for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers.

As it stands, the Carr Fire has burned to the edge of the town of Lewiston (to the west of Redding) and stalled due to prevailing weather conditions.
As the fire's advance lost momentum, the Global 747 tanker (and other air assets) made attacks on the line, allowing them to prevent the fire from getting into Lewiston. Weaverville, where my Mom lives, is just to the west of Lewiston, over a ridge, about 3-4 miles as the crow flies.
She's doing fine, but has had to deal with the power being interrupted constantly.

Here in Redding, we're starting to pick up the pieces, still choking smoke, many areas still under mandatory evacuation and we've lost nearly 1,000 homes, 2 fire fighters, one Utility lineman and 5 civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2018)

.... quite the butcher's bill. Sorry to hear about the losses ... it's war .... but before the arrival of the white wave the land would have_ regularly_ undergone such events and, with no counter-measures except for the weather and physical environment. I don't know what the answer to these catastrophic events is, Dave - we are defending _property_ - property, the counter to the natural cycle.
The media conflates such events into $$$$ [property] and turns out weather-catastrophe porn.
How is the cat adapting ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

She's doing fine! Once she stared down the wave of ashes (which took several hours) she felt satisfied that everything was under control and she could go back to her usual routine 
As for her two boys, Squeeky and Teddy...they never had the slightest interest in the assault of the non "bird, bug or leaves" happening outside - I suppose they had other priorities!

In regards to the forest situation, we are reaping the whirlwind of the environmental restrictions imposed in the late 70's, which not only killed our timber industry, but completely restricted forest management. It is interesting to note that the private (but still heavily regulated) forests that have been operating under a strict selective harvest regimen have not burned. Meanwhile, millions of acres of National, State and private forest is overcrowded by a high density of young trees, infested with non-native borer beetles and packed wall-to-wall with underbrush and fuels.
The pre-70's environmental movement fires used to quickly "flash off" through the forest, consuming only light fuels and in many cases, opening the Conifer's cones as well as providing essential nutrients to the forest floor but now, we get slow-moving, high temp fires that sterilize the forest floor, jumping from the sick and young tress into the mature crown, killing everything in it's past and you can see this condition developing as soon as ten years (late 80's) after the legal battles that shut down our forests.
Add to that, the explosive population increase in the State, pushing into wildlands that have historically burned nearly every years amd the burden on the natural water tables which cannot fully recover any more even in exceptionally wet years.

It's a big mess and I honestly don't see any real solutions being proposed to fix it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Aug 6, 2018)

A very good friend of mine who lives in Redding, his mother lost her home, and everything really, and his brother lost his home and car collection (mostly Datsun Z cars).

They were both staying with said friend and he came very close to evacuation as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

Very sorry to hear that - I have been very fortunate, but many of my friends have lost quite a bit.

A childhood friend of mine lost his neice and nephew, the two children that perished, in the fire.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear Dave. I've read this is the 5th worst fire season in your state history and hoping it stays that way. We've got 460+ fires now and have asked for out of country help: Mexico, New Zealand and Australia have answered with over 100 firefighters. Stay safe down there

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks Geo and yes, I've heard quite a few "interesting" stats from the media, like for example, we've had the "first ever recorded fire tornado" (which is complete BS), this fire season has been warmer than any other recorded (again, complete BS), this fire (the Carr) is the: 3rd/5th/7th worst fire in California history (not even close - far worse have happened in the past) and my personal favorite: "the Carr fire is a direct reault of Global Warming"...which it's not.

Matter of fact, the king of all fires in California history, was the Great Santiago Canyon fire from the 1800's which burned close to 400,000 acres, annhilated several towns, killed scores of people and over a thousand head of livestock.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

And I just saw a post by my friend on FB that's in keeping with the forestry issue I mentioned earlier.

He's on the other side of the valley, near Mt. Lassen. He took two photos from the road he's on, which is a border between private forest and Federal forest land.

This is the private land:






And this is Federal land:





And like I said, he was standing in the middle of the road when he took these two photos, one photo to the right and one photo to the left - quite the contrast, isn't it?


----------



## special ed (Aug 6, 2018)

I read several months ago that the state of Georgia has more wooded acreage than Cal but no forest fires because of forest management and debris cleanup. The article cited specs from U.S. forest service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

special ed said:


> I read several months ago that the state of Georgia has more wooded acreage than Cal but no forest fires because of forest management and debris cleanup. The article cited specs from U.S. forest service.


That's great to hear!

I remember the woods when I was a kid, they were magnificent places to be.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2018)

Glad to hear all safe Dave! Quite the hair razing experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 6, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Very sorry to hear that - I have been very fortunate, but many of my friends have lost quite a bit.
> 
> A childhood friend of mine lost his neice and nephew, the two children that perished, in the fire.


Sorry to hear that Dave. My condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you.

I know it's tough to lose stuff, I've been down that road many times, but we often times tend to lose sight of what's really important - stuff can be replaced, people cannot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fishboy (Aug 6, 2018)

Be safe. Like you said, material possessions can be replaced, but the ones we know and love cannot. All the best and really hope that this gets under control.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2018)

I can't believe it's still growing in size.
A friend of mine, Jeff has an aunt in the fire zone who has lost her house. Says he has been going up there for almost 50 years. 
Hope something good happens soon. Take care mate!


----------



## PWR4360-59B (Aug 7, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> She's doing fine! Once she stared down the wave of ashes (which took several hours) she felt satisfied that everything was under control and she could go back to her usual routine
> As for her two boys, Squeeky and Teddy...they never had the slightest interest in the assault of the non "bird, bug or leaves" happening outside - I suppose they had other priorities!
> 
> In regards to the forest situation, we are reaping the whirlwind of the environmental restrictions imposed in the late 70's, which not only killed our timber industry, but completely restricted forest management. It is interesting to note that the private (but still heavily regulated) forests that have been operating under a strict selective harvest regimen have not burned. Meanwhile, millions of acres of National, State and private forest is overcrowded by a high density of young trees, infested with non-native borer beetles and packed wall-to-wall with underbrush and fuels.
> ...



Right on, instead of being so fast to fly helicopters around lighting back fires, they should have been bulldozing all that under brush in the forests and
using that new found bio fuel from the cleaning process. But naaaa they would rather attempt prescribed burns to do the job and waste the fuel and then of course like most all prescribed burns have it go out of control and create a nice huge forest fire. To me it is very strange to see acres and acres of dry grass burning in various areas all that grass would be easy to keep cleared out. Also like in the old days of fire breaks there needs to be huge wide areas cleared and kept cleared of all vegetation to help stop fire progression, in times of a fire those areas need to be manned with crews and dozers to make an attack on the fires.


----------



## SANCER (Aug 7, 2018)

I share what appeared today in the newspaper that I receive every day.

A box at the top of the main cover (The first page):







*"Fires fire to California*
What began as two small fires in the north of the state became the largest forest insede in the history of Los Angeles*"*

... inside the first section of the newspaper:






*"Live California his biggest fire*
The simultaneous fires, known as "Mendocino Complex" and that have spread throughout northern California since July 27, became the largest in the history of the State, surpassing the 2003 San Diego one that caused the death of 15 people. The affected area encompasses the size of the city of Los Angeles.

*1148* square kilometers were burned in the region.
*75* houses were completely destroyed by the flames.*"*



fubar57 said:


> Sorry to hear Dave. I've read this is the 5th worst fire season in your state history and hoping it stays that way. We've got 460+ fires now and have asked for out of country help: Mexico, New Zealand and Australia have answered with over 100 firefighters. Stay safe down there


Referring to what *George* tells us in his _post # 30_, this news also appeared today.






*"Export firefighters*
The National Forestry Commission ( *Conafor* - _for its acronym in Spanish_ ) reported that it sent a fourth contingent of 62 fighters and specialized technicians for the liquidation of forest fires in Canada, adding up until today 372 elements of support displaced this year.*"*

Even Aztec contingents have gone to Greece.

_It seems that our planet is increasingly displeased with what we are doing in it._

Saludos a todos 
Luis Carlos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 8, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know it's tough to lose stuff, I've been down that road many times, but we often times tend to lose sight of what's really important - stuff can be replaced, people cannot.


 Thank God your ok. Didn't know you lived up there till I stumbled across this thread right now. Hope that fire wraps up as soon as possible with no more loss of life.
Stay safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2018)

SANCER said:


> I share what appeared today in the newspaper that I receive every day.
> 
> A box at the top of the main cover (The first page):
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind reply, my friend!

The Mendocino fire is about 280 km south of me, and as large as it is, the Carr fire here at home has claimed 7 lives (2 firefighters, 3 adults and 2 children) and about 900 homes making it more deadly and destructive than the fuego complejo mendocino.
However, the fire in San Diego in 2003 (named the Cedar fire) claimed 15 lives and over 2,000 homes - so it was far worse than our Carr fire and we should count our blessings!

And by the way, in 1987, I worked alongside Mexican Army volunteers on the Rancho San Juan fire in southern Orange county - they were a great bunch of guys!



michael rauls said:


> Thank God your ok. Didn't know you lived up there till I stumbled across this thread right now. Hope that fire wraps up as soon as possible with no more loss of life.
> Stay safe!


Thanks, it's been stressful and the first-responders have been doing an amazing job in spite of mother nature.
It looks like the towns of Ono and Lewiston have been given a reprieve, as the fire was literally on their doorstep. The Global 747 tanker saved the day, a few days back, helping turn the tide in the battle to save Lewiston.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2018)

On that fateful Thursday (26 July) when the fire exploded into a firestorm, I had taken my Pentax DSLR cameras up to my favorite vantage point - as an afterthought, I brought along a 35mm camera my Mom had given me ti use up what was left of the film.

While I was photographing the fire, an odd looking smoke cloud was to the north of me, so I grabbed some shots with the 35mm, as my Pentaxes were aimed to the west.

When I picked up my prints today, I discovered that I had captured the F3 fire tornado that was scouring the earth to the north of me. In the photo, you can see the tornado as the gray-black cloud (center-right) and the smoke from another part of the fire that was closer to me (center-left) was being sucked into the tornado.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Aug 9, 2018)

stay safe Dave


thought you might like to see this

Australian firefighters deployed as California bushfires intensify

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Impressive photo Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2018)

parsifal said:


> stay safe Dave
> 
> 
> thought you might like to see this
> ...


Thanks Michael!

We've had Australian Firefighters here helping in the past and they are always a welcome sight!

We also been able to reciprocate in years past, when Australia was under seige by wildfires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2018)

Stay safe Dave! 

Cool shot!


----------

